# Titanium Innov N30 vs Stanley HID



## RWM001 (Jan 29, 2010)

I presently have the Stanley, but wondering how much more throw the Titanium Innovations N30 would have? Would it be considered a much superior light? Thanks


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2010)

Throw between the two is pretty much the same. The Stanley will run only 30 minutes, give or take where the N30 is over 75 minutes.


----------



## liteitup (Jan 30, 2010)

they both have their strengths... keep in mind that the stanley can run from a 12 volt power source indefinitely. I dont think the n30 can be, but i could be wrong. However the n30 has replaceable batt packs.. although pricey, a good feature.

if your creative and need more run time you could always make a new battery pack for the stanley... a 4s2p 18650 batt pack is approx the same size as the lead acid battery and would weigh less. should get you 1:15 to 1:30 in run time.

for 70 bucks its hard to beat the stanley with its quick start up... Plus for a spot light i like a pistol grip... kinda annoying to hold a n30 style light above the waist the way the handle is set up.

both are good lights..


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 30, 2010)

The stanley can be modded to adjust the beam pattern to your liking by shimming the bulb in or out. I am not sure if this can be done on the N30


----------



## BVH (Jan 30, 2010)

You can shim the N30, L35 and most of the lights mentioned here on CPF to whatever combi of spot/flood you desire.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jan 30, 2010)

The N30 has a NiMh battery pack, which is much more user friendly than the stanley's cheaper SLA. It also has a 4200K bulb, which will give way better color rendition than the 8000K bulb of the stanley.


----------



## liteitup (Jan 31, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> The N30 has a NiMh battery pack, which is much more user friendly than the stanley's cheaper SLA. It also has a 4200K bulb, which will give way better color rendition than the 8000K bulb of the stanley.



thats true... i changed the bulb in my stanley to a 4300k bulb. much better....

the battery situation i would consider a tradeoff as the stanley can be run from a 12v cig plug... so while the battery may not be as robust atleast you have that hard wire option.


----------



## MattK (Jan 31, 2010)

The N30 batteries can be swapped out for freshly charged extra batteries. 
The out-of-light battery can be charger on the regular charger while the other battery is in the light.

Not quite a tradeoff IMO. a 12V run plug means that you're stuck at a vehicle while a field swappable battery gives you the flexibility to go anywhere/do anything.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 31, 2010)

MattK said:


> Not quite a tradeoff IMO. a 12V run plug means that you're stuck at a vehicle while a field swappable battery gives you the flexibility to go anywhere/do anything.



Not necessarily, there are portable 12V power solutions, although there would be an awkward power cord getting in the way. It wouldn't be to difficult to DIY 1-2 of these in a pelican case, and pack carry that + cord as a backup (IMHO of course).

http://www.batteryspace.com/lifepo418650battery128v4050mah5184wh7aratewpcb.aspx


----------



## MattK (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL, cmon. 

SILLY = $60 battery pack, $30 charger for pack, $25 Pelican case and say another $15 for misc parts, a shoulder strap, etc - $130 all to make a $70 light 'portable'


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 31, 2010)

MattK said:


> LOL, cmon.
> 
> SILLY = $60 battery pack, $30 charger for pack, $25 Pelican case and say another $15 for misc parts, a shoulder strap, etc - $130 all to make a $70 light 'portable'



target and maybe even wal mart sells plastic water-tight cases for under $10 in the outdoor / camping department. Outdoor Products I believe is the brand name.
Many of us who are into the hobby to this level already have capable chargers, and backpacks capable of stowing a small 12V cell. No need to purchase anything extra in that regard.

The $60 cell is just one solution. ~4.5-7AH SLA cells can be found for under $25.

re-calcluated thats $35 in total to extend run times, if you cut the OEM 12V cord and use that as a power cord. Not a perfect solution, more like a workaround to improve a cheaper light.


----------



## liteitup (Jan 31, 2010)

MattK said:


> The N30 batteries can be swapped out for freshly charged extra batteries.
> The out-of-light battery can be charger on the regular charger while the other battery is in the light.
> 
> Not quite a tradeoff IMO. a 12V run plug means that you're stuck at a vehicle while a field swappable battery gives you the flexibility to go anywhere/do anything.



ok... i see your thinking. but can you charge the n30 batteries in the field from one of the most common things you'll come across outdoors, a 12 volt socket... Can you run the light while that battery is being charged ? how far away do you ever get from your transportation be it a car or atv?

the stanley is versatile. it can be charged with its 12v plug and be run by its 12 volt plug. I have spare 4000mah 14.8 volt lipo packs that i could carry with me and plug into the sae connector on the bottom of the stanley if i really needed extra run time. Wouldnt need any special carrying case, just the same backpack your going to need to haul around extra n30 batteries and the 12v sae cord. At 80 bucks a pop for a n30 battery its more then the cost of the stanley and greater than 1/3 the cost of the n30.

so a seperate battery pack for the n30 that ALONE costs more then the stanley, isnt a trade off? seriously? if your going to haul around extra batteries for an n30 why cant you do the same thing for the stanley? Only thing thats different is that it is not intergrated into the light. but then you dont need a proprietary battery to make it work if its dead...

Listen im not trying to knock the n30 here, and im not going to argue the stock SLA battery in the stanley is as good as the n30 battery, but field swappable batteries are great as long as you can carry enough, but if you cant charge them up in the field(car atv whatever...) your time is still limited...

id say its a tradeoff.....but upon further review the stanley has many more options...


----------



## Apollo Cree (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget, you can buy 2 1/2 of the Stanley lights for the price of one N30. Or 2/3 of a Stanley for the price of one N30 battery pack. 

That doesn't mean the N30 isn't better, but ask yourself if you get enough extra value out of it for the price. 

Or buy one Stanley HID and 1 of the small Stanley 5W 200 lumen LED lights, and one of the Coleman 500 Lumen LED lights.


----------



## MattK (Feb 1, 2010)

Well since the Stanley has less then 1/2 the runtime than the N30 I can see this being more of an issue for it. 
Remember one N30 has 2 x the runtime of Stanleys out of the box so an extra N30 battery means 4 x the runtime so it's still not apples and oranges.

The latest revision of the N30 uses high frequency linear charging which means it can now use the 12V charger originally developed for the L35. 
Until now you would have needed a $20 inverter to charge the N30 from a car. That's not exactly a major impediment to field chargeability (certainless less than sporting a custom LiPo pack and charger) and again, with 2 X the runtime you're only 1/2 as likely to NEED to field charge or swap the battery. 

Most people aren't going to be sporting a 14.8V 4Ah LiPo pack with correct plugs and a charger system.


----------



## Joe_Atlanta (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like y'all are arguing apples and oranges. One is is an affordable "pro" type solution, the other an emergency light you use until the professionals get there. 

For me, I like to have the best tools I can afford. I get a lot of satisfaction from that, just plain pride of ownership. Others may get just as much satisfaction from building their own.


----------



## liteitup (Feb 1, 2010)

But can you run the light from that l35 charger when your primary and backups die? The initial runtime is the only time that 1/2 runtime will come into effect. When you introduce backup batteries into the mix its a moot point. 

Now why do you say most people arnt going to be sporting backups for the stanley? If someone needs the extra runtime they sure would. Weather it be 18650 backups lipos whatever, the option is there and you can do more then double the 3600 mah for 80 bucks. i cant see people walking around paying 80 bucks for a 3600mah battery but im sure they do... 

i just cant see how you wouldnt consider these different options a tradeoff.


----------



## MattK (Feb 1, 2010)

Joe_Atlanta said:


> Seems like y'all are arguing apples and oranges. One is is an affordable "pro" type solution, the other an emergency light you use until the professionals get there.
> 
> For me, I like to have the best tools I can afford. I get a lot of satisfaction from that, just plain pride of ownership. Others may get just as much satisfaction from building their own.



Well stated.



liteitup said:


> But can you run the light from that l35 charger when your primary and backups die? The initial runtime is the only time that 1/2 runtime will come into effect. When you introduce backup batteries into the mix its a moot point.
> 
> Now why do you say most people arnt going to be sporting backups for the stanley? If someone needs the extra runtime they sure would. Weather it be 18650 backups lipos whatever, the option is there and you can do more then double the 3600 mah for 80 bucks. i cant see people walking around paying 80 bucks for a 3600mah battery but im sure they do...
> 
> i just cant see how you wouldnt consider these different options a tradeoff.



No, a constant run adaptor will be a seperate accessory - and of course you can have spare batteries charged and waiting. Swap out packs, throw the dead pack on the charger and you're all set.

Most people, and here I mean everyone but a few hobbyists (from CPF), are not going to be carrying some lithium or SLA 'backup' for a Stanley. That is a viable and appealing solutuion for a handful of hobbyists only. 

A professional will happily buy another battery pack that can be field switched and be glad that it's an option.


----------



## liteitup (Feb 1, 2010)

MattK said:


> Well stated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a backup is a backup... you can carry one for one light but not for another? ok


----------

